# smoking brats



## coloradosmoker (Apr 14, 2011)

[h1]This weekend I'm going to smoke some Brats in the smoker whats the best way to smoke them & what[/h1]
type of wood chips are best for Brats & temp. should it be med or high when smoking--I have a brinkmann--

electric vertical smoker & has a water tray

     Thanks-----Ken


----------



## roller (Apr 14, 2011)

I smoke  mine at 225* to 235* and pull them at 155* to 160* using a mix of Apple Wood Chips Mixed with Hickory Wood Chips.Watch your color so they do not get to dark.


----------



## boykjo (Apr 15, 2011)

You can smoke them up to 4 hrs. Internal temp of 40 degrees to 140 degrees in 4 hrs is the rule on fresh sausage. Apple wood is my choice for sausage............. Like roller said I also bring mine to about 160 to make sure every part of the sausages has reached 140. Roller, those sure look tastey

Good luck Ken and dont forget the qveiw......


----------



## roller (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks Ken...


----------



## rbranstner (Apr 15, 2011)

I just throw mine in at what ever temp I am smoking my other meat at. I am usually smoking the sausage to eat for lunch while I'm smoking so it doesn't matter if you are running at 225 or at 300 just make sure to watch the 4 hour rule and take them out when they hit the correct internal temp.


----------



## fife (Apr 15, 2011)




----------



## blackpaw4 (Sep 13, 2015)

Hi, I just joined from NH.  My recipe for Brats calls for adding pink salt, then cold smoking for 2 hours.  Then the instructions say to "Continue cooking as above", which are the instructions for unsmoked sausage.  The directions read:

5) Poach the sausages in simmer water until they reach an internal temp of 150, then shock in an ice water bath.
6) The sausage is ready to prepare for service now by sauteing, grilling, broiling or baking just until hot. 

My question is this-After smoking them, should I then poach them, or can I skip this step and just grill them? 

Confused in NH


----------



## crazymoon (Sep 13, 2015)

BP4, You can grill them


----------



## tjdcorona (Jun 26, 2016)

Thanks for the info - Im smoking some too


----------

